# BBSP tomorrow afternoon



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What time are you planning on going? I was going to go this morning but woke up to a horrific headache and decided against it. It's possible I could get out there later though depending on how this thing reacts.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I should be out there sometime between 1-2pm.. May stay on till sunset.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm heading on over in about a half hour. See you there.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I went today for a couple of hours but didn't see anyone else there that I knew. There were just too many people scaring away everything. I did come across one gator, one stump (amazingly not scared away) and I visited the old barn.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got there late I guess... Like the barn..










Played with a little Infra Red too.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

This was the most exciting thing I saw today. Bummer!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You left too early..

Sunset panorama








Larger image HERE.

While *THEY* where taking pictures of turtles.. I was focusing on the "wildlife".


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like I'm jabbing myself in the eye with my thumb :spineyes:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the invite out there Brett, I had a good time even if the wildlife was mostly uncooperative. Saw the sunset when I was leaving 40 acre pond and went back to try getting a few shots of it. Some turned out pretty good so all was not lost! 

James, not sure where we missed you. I was there about 1:45..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang...Those fellers look so intent...you would think Jessica Simpson was there. :biggrin:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

We should have stayed a little longer. I was getting frustrated with all of the haze and figured the sunset wouldn't be that great. I guess I was wrong!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I saw one of those critters too!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> We should have stayed a little longer. I was getting frustrated with all of the haze and figured the sunset wouldn't be that great. I guess I was wrong!


I darted left at the last second leaving the parking lot. I wasn't in a big hurry to be anywhere so I went to the back of the park to see where the sun would be relative to the lake. It was perfect. I'll definately be considering sunsets there more often. Saw a bunch of deer back there too but it was getting too dark to make a picture.

Nice shot of that "plaid slope headed turtle shooter" too..


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

nice pics Arlon.

I will post some of mine later on tonight. The maiden voyage of the D300 could have been better under some better light conditions. 

--whit


----------

